# 8" Memphis speakers



## brute650force (Mar 26, 2012)

Ok I just got some 8" Memphis marine speakers and I am wondering which amp should I run to get the speakers to be crisp and sound good.:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

several amp threads here already.... searchy search.


----------

